# Novo produto: Weather Box



## galego85 (28 Set 2015 às 09:00)

Olá,

Davis lançou um novo produto chamado Weather Box composto por um ISS de Vue + Envoy + Weatherlink IP.

Este produto é destinado a usuários que querem economizar algum dinheiro alterando a consola para um Envoy.

Mais informações


----------

